# Fall migration



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

when talking shad in the back of creeks what exactly are creeks? where water comes in? or what?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

If you're reading articles in the magazines they're talking about huge southern reservoirs, much bigger than what we have here. And in those huge reservoirs there's usually several smaller tributaries that used to flow into the original river and now flow into the lake, that's the creeks they are referring to... There aren't many lakes around here where you'll find that, at least not the places I fish in NEO.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

ok so the shad/bass dont go shallow in ohio in fall?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

they do, the creeks just don't play a role in it... as the water cools they'll go shallower to find warmer water, I think. I'm sure others can elaborate on this more.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

There doesn't have to be feeder streams,in the fall the roaming schools of shad migrate into feeder streams and the back ends of coves the bass who are never far away from the shad follow them back into the coves.This is a great time to be throwing white spinnerbaits/w silver blades,swimbaits and lipless cranks in those coves.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Weedless topwater approaches can be really productive in the fall in these areas. Weeds can also act like a warm blanket when the temp is starting to drop. Spooks, weightless flukes and buzzbaits early/late in the day have worked well for me also.


----------

